# T B A Eyelet Board Op Amp Socket Wire Trace



## music6000 (Sep 8, 2022)

This is for a 20 year old pedal that is quite rare & from the demo was worth building!


----------



## music6000 (Sep 9, 2022)

music6000 said:


> This is for a 20 year old pedal that is quite rare & from the demo was worth building!
> 
> View attachment 31907


Here is Finished Gut Shot:


----------



## music6000 (Sep 9, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Here is Finished Gut Shot:
> 
> View attachment 32023


The Build Report can be viewed here:





						HedgeHog Eyelet Board Distortion Pedal
					

Built this after seeing a Demo & teardown of this Barber Edge Hog Distortion from early 2000's. It lists a RC4558CP but confirming with Dave Barber, it is a 4559D, I added a 3 way Clipping Switch - 1N4148, No Clipping, ITT 1N34A Gemanium (Stock Clipping) It sounds similar to a RAT but has the...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

